# Schrift in After Effects



## grismo (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Schriftanimation erstellt. Wenn ich einen Film erstelle ist die Schrift unscharf. In After Effects ist sie aber scharf?
Schrift wurde in 3D Ebene erstellt und mit einer Kamera fliege ich um die Schrift.


----------



## chmee (2. Januar 2009)

Mit der AE-Datei möchte ich nichts anstellen, bitte stell doch mal ein Screenshot aus AE und dann ein weiteres wie es nicht aussehen soll rein.

mfg chmee


----------



## grismo (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo

Schrift 1 ist in After Effects
Schrift 2 is der Film

Die AE Datei kannst du benützen (habe Sicherung)
Danke dir
MFG


----------



## chmee (2. Januar 2009)

Hmm, das sieht nach Tiefenschärfe aus.. Klick die Camera in der Timeline an, gehe dort in den Kameraoptionen zu *Tiefenschärfe* und schalte es aus.

mfg chmee


----------



## grismo (2. Januar 2009)

Das geht so nicht da ich noch einen Hintergrund habe.


----------



## grismo (2. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte das Problem schon mal und hatte eine Lösung, leider fällt sie mir nicht ein.
Liegt die Lösung vielleicht in Rendereinstellungen?


----------



## chmee (2. Januar 2009)

Und ? Was ist mit dem Hintergrund ? Kannst Du den nicht getrennt unschärfen ? Man kann doch auch die Schrift aus der Tiefenschärfe rausnehmen, oder in einer weiteren Unterkomposition wieder zusammenfügen oder oder oder..

mfg chmee


----------



## grismo (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo

Habe das Problem gefunden, Open GL war bei den Rendereinstellungen nicht aktiviert.
Danke dir für deinen Einsatz.
MFG


----------

